# Win 10 problem: The extended attributes are inconsistent



## Black Panther (Jul 31, 2015)

I keep getting this error whenever I try to run programs with admin privileges. I can't change UAC, can't even open command prompt. Tried the Microsoft online fix it and it doesn't even let me. This cropped up right after I upgraded.

Edit: I did solve the problem temporarily by switching off UAC (had to do that from safe mode) but I don't like this. Can I have a minimum of UAC and not get this problem?


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 31, 2015)

Sounds to me like you got infected with something...  maybe?  Or you have a failing SSD/HDD.  Dunno.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 31, 2015)

This a fine example why exactly the UAC needed, bravo M$ , it is a malware for sure... shift delete it.

Do not disable UAC, it breaks modern apps. If not use elevated CMD promt Linux style...


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 31, 2015)

A couple of the answers on Microsoft refer to sound events having to be disabled, then drivers reinstalled


----------

